# SVS PC12-NSD. Kids played with knobs. Where should gain be?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I set all the knobs according to the booklet but then after calling SVS on a separate matter discoverd that my Onkyo 705 handles much of the "knob stuff" so I was instructed to tune them to zero.

Problem is that I don't remember what the guy said about the gain and my kids played with it. I just dialed it until I heard bass but would like to know what the optimum setting is.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you own an SPL meter?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not yet. It's on the birthday list (22nd) but my friend has one.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I assume your Onkyo has some sort of automated room setup built into it, where it will set channel output levels? I suggest setting your subwoofer level according to the owner's manual and then run the auto room setup routine in the receiver.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Great idea except that I cannot find the manual.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Rancho5 said:


> Great idea except that I cannot find the manual.


For which, the subwoofer or the receiver?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Subwoofer. Sorry.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Try setting it about 1/4 to 1/2 the way up.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Will do. Then I'll ask my friend with the SPL to come over. How do I take a reading for bass? What would the setting be?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I think your receiver has Audessey or something like it. Run it first and you may not have to make any further adjustments.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive got the same sub and an onkyo 607. My sub is placed within a couple feet of the corner (near the listeners) and I have the knob at half way (pointing to 12 oclock). I found the Audessey to set the sub a little low. 

You can run tests with the SPL meter but ultimately it comes down to..how much bass do you want to hear? It seems that I always tweak the gain a little depending on the movie (and the resilence of the plaster in my HT)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Which knobs were altered, jut the gain. If so then a quick re balance with the spl is all thats need. If not, then you really need to start over.

Let me know what was touched and I'll post you a setup guide from start to finish if needed :T


----------

